# e24 M6 Oil Change DIY?



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Does anyone have or know where to find a good DIY for an e24 M6 oil change? Searching here and other forums has come up empty. Thanks.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Ok, so here's my own...

You will need:

6qts 15W50 Mobil 1/Castrol Syntec/insert your favorite brand here
17mm socket for drain plug and filter housing bolt
OEM filter from local dealer (includes o-ring, drain plug washer, housing bolt washer)

Steps:

Drive around or let car idle for 5-10 minutes if engine is cold to warm up oil
Jack up the front of the car, slide jack stands under frame rails
Use 17mm socket to remove drain plug, allow to drain for ~5-10 minutes, replace drain plug w/new washer, wipe away excess oil
Use 17mm socket to remove filter housing, drain oil from housing, toss old filter element/old bolt washer/old o-ring on filter housing, wipe down filter housing
Rub new/clean oil on new o-ring, insert on filter housing, insert new filter into housing
Wipe down bolt, add new washer and insert thru filter housing
Align housing with oil filter head so 'front' on filter housing aims forward, hand tighten (I think I saw 18lb-ft somewhere but not for sure, do not overtighten)
Remove oil cap, fill with 5-5.5 quarts (funnel comes in handy about now), replace oil cap
Remove jack stands/lower the car, start engine
Check for leaks/oil pressure light doesn't stay on (it should turn off after a few seconds)
Check level, add additional oil as needed to reach top mark on dipstick
Keep an extra quart of oil in the trunk


----------

